# Weekly competition 2010-06



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F2 U' R2 U R F2 U' 
*2. *R2 U2 F R U2 R U R2 F' 
*3. *U F2 R2 U' F U2 R U' 
*4. *R U2 R2 F' U' R' F R U2 
*5. *R2 F R' F' U F2 U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' R U' B F D B2 D' B U2 R F' D' 
*2. *L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F' U2 B' F' L2 R' U F R F L D F2 L 
*3. *U B2 U L2 F2 U F2 L U' L R D U' L' F' L U2 L U' 
*4. *R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' D U' B' U R2 U2 R' D' U R' 
*5. *R2 B L2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 R' F' D B U F2 D2 F' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R Fw' R' Fw2 R2 D' Fw U' L' Uw2 R2 B2 F2 Uw R U2 Rw' F L B' Fw' Uw' L' R' B F D' F D Fw F' R' F D' Fw' U
*2. *Fw2 Uw' L2 B' D' Uw2 L Uw2 B D Fw L2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 F' L' U Rw' D Fw' Rw' R2 B' U' Fw' U L' Uw Fw' R Fw' F L R' F2
*3. *Fw' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw' L' Uw U' F2 L2 Rw Fw2 D Uw U Rw' D R2 D Rw F' D' U Fw' D' Uw2 Fw' R2 F2 U Rw R Uw2 L' Fw R' B Fw Rw Uw2
*4. *L F2 L' B2 Fw' D Fw2 L U2 Rw2 D Fw L' D' U Rw2 U Fw2 L' Rw' B2 Rw' B Fw F2 L' B Fw2 F L' R' F2 Rw Uw2 U F Rw' R' F' R
*5. *Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F L' Rw' R2 D Uw' U2 Fw L F' D Uw2 L' D' Uw Rw' R2 D B' Rw' Fw D2 U B2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw D2 U2 B2 Fw' R' D Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Fw2 Lw R F' L2 U' L' Rw' Uw U Bw' L2 Rw' Bw Rw R' D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 F2 L B Fw' F' Dw' Fw' Rw D Lw' R' D' L2 Dw Bw2 Rw' F' L2 B2 D2 Rw B' Fw2 Uw' F' D' Dw L2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 D Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw Uw' L'
*2. *R2 Dw Lw D L' Rw2 U' Fw' D Uw' R' Dw U B Fw F' Dw' Rw2 R F' U' Lw2 D B' Fw' L' D2 Fw' D' B' Lw2 Dw Bw2 Fw F2 D2 B' R2 Dw' Uw Bw' L' D' Dw' Uw' U' R' B2 L Uw2 F2 R Fw' F' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw U2 R2
*3. *D Dw U2 Bw' Dw' Fw' Dw2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 D U L2 Rw Uw Bw F L2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw Dw2 Fw' U2 Lw F2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw R F' Lw2 U' Fw2 F2 D Bw' Fw Rw' R' Fw Lw B' F' L2 U2 B Fw' F' L2 Rw' Dw L2 F R' Uw
*4. *R' F' Lw' B' Fw' D2 Fw2 L' Bw2 Rw Fw Lw' F2 Rw2 D' Bw F R Dw Rw Bw' D Fw' U' R F Lw' Rw R D Dw2 B' Lw2 D2 L Uw' Rw2 F L' Bw L' R2 Bw2 U L' Uw2 R' D2 U2 Rw2 D2 Rw F' Uw Rw2 B2 D' Dw2 U2 L
*5. *Bw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 Lw U Bw D' L2 B' U Bw2 R2 B2 Lw' R' U' Bw Dw B2 L2 B Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw' R U2 Fw L2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Rw2 R D' Dw' Uw B Fw2 Dw' L' F' L2 U2 Lw2 R2 Fw' D Uw' Rw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 L R' D' B' Lw Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 3R' 2U' 2L' 2R' R' B' 2D 2L2 U' 2F 3U' 2U L2 D2 3U 2U' 2L' 3U' 3F2 3U' B2 3R2 2R B 2B2 L2 2L 3R2 2D' L 3R2 2R' B 2U2 U2 2R2 F2 D 2D' 3U 2L' R2 D2 F' 2D' 2F2 F2 L 2D2 2L B' 2B 3F 2D' 2R 2U F 3U2 2F2 2L2 2U' U' F2 L F 2U' 3F2 3R' 2R 2D' F2 2D' 3U2 2U 2L2 B 2L' 3R 2F2
*2. *B' 3R' R2 U 2B' 3U2 L 2L 3R 2R R' 2U L2 2D2 3U U' 2L' 2R2 R 2U2 2L' D' 2R 3F' F 3U2 L 2B L' 3R2 2B2 2L2 2U L2 3R' 2R2 2B 2F R 3F2 2D R 3F' 2R' B2 D' F' U' 2L2 2D' L2 2L' 2R2 2B 2F2 2U 2L2 3U2 B 2B 3F' 2F' 2L' D' L' 2L 3R D 2U2 3R2 3F' 2F 2R 2B 2L2 D' 2R R 2U R2
*3. *3R 2U 3F' 2U' 2L' 2U R D2 2D 2U2 2R2 U2 2B' R2 2U' B 2F' D' 3U' 3R' 3U' 2F' 3R' 3U' 3F F 2L2 3R R' D 3F D2 U' B 2U2 3R2 D' 2D' 3F2 2R2 R 2F 3R D2 R 3F' 2D 2L 2R' F 3U' U2 2B 2D2 2L2 F' L2 2L2 B' L2 3R2 2R2 B2 2U' U' 3F2 F2 D2 U L2 3R2 R 3U2 B2 2L 2R' B2 2L' 3R2 2D'
*4. *2B2 F2 2D 2F 2L' 3R B 2B2 2F2 2D' B F' L2 3R2 D 2B' L2 2U L2 D R2 3F2 L2 3R 3U' U' B 2B' 3U' 2R R U' 2L R2 D' 3R' D2 R' 3F2 D' 2L' 2U 2F2 2L2 D' 3U U 2L2 F' D2 2D R2 3U 2U' 2L2 R2 2U B2 3U' 2U2 3F' 2F' 2R2 D2 U B' 2R 2B2 2R2 3F' 2D' 3U' U2 F' 3U2 2L2 3R' F' 3U' B2
*5. *2R R D 2L R2 D2 2D2 2U 3R 2U' 2R2 3F 2F' L 3F' 2U L2 3U2 U 2L' U' B L2 3R2 2B2 R' F' 2D 3R' 2F 3R D' B' 3R 2F 2D2 2U 2L D' 3U' L' R 2U 2B' 2U' F' U 3F F 3R 2F2 3U2 U2 2B L2 2U' 2B' D 3F L2 3U2 2U' 3R2 3F U L2 U 2L2 F' R2 2B2 3F' 2R' D 2R' B' 2B2 F2 3R U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 3L' D2 2B2 3L D2 2D2 U' 3B2 3L2 2B' 2F 3D2 3U2 3L' 3F2 2D 2L2 3U' U' 2B 2U2 B' 2B2 2F2 F2 3L2 3R 3U2 3B2 2U2 B 3F' 2D2 2L2 2U' 2B 3U' 2L 2F 2R 3U' 2F D' 2L' R' 3F 2R2 U' F 3R' 3U' 3L 2R' R2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' 2L' 2R 3U' 3R2 3D F' 2U 3R' 2U' 2B F2 L2 R2 2B2 2D' 3F' 3L' B2 2D2 3D2 3R2 2F2 D2 U2 L 2L2 2R 3U' U' 2L' 3U' 2U 2R 3F2 2L' 3L' 2D 3D 3F' U
*2. *D' 2B 3B 3D 2L2 B' 3R 3D' 3U2 U' R' 3F 2D R2 3U2 2U2 U 2B2 2F L' 3L 2U2 F' 2R' R' F' D' 2D' 3B' 2F' 3U2 2U L B 3U B2 3L2 3R 2R R2 D 2U2 L2 3L 3R2 2R' 2B' L2 R2 2U U' 3L 3F D' 3U2 U2 3F2 2F' 2L2 R2 3U 2L' 2R2 3U 2R 3F2 L2 3L2 3B 3U' L2 3D2 F' 3U' R2 D2 U 2B2 F' D 3B' 2F' 2L2 3L2 3F L 2L 3F2 3U' 3L 3R' R 2U 3B' 2L' 3U2 2U U2 3R' 2B'
*3. *R' 2U 3R2 F 3D' L2 3R2 2R' R2 2U2 3R' 3F 3D2 R 3D 2B' 2L2 2F F 2U' U 2L' 3L' D 2U L' 3R F' L' 2L2 3B' D2 F' R2 B 3R2 U 2R2 B U' 3F F' 3D2 2R' 2F2 3U' 2B' 2D2 R' D2 B 2F 2R R2 B 2L' 3B 2L2 3L 2R2 B2 3F' 3R' 2R2 R B 3D2 3U' 2B' 3U' B 2D' 3L2 D' 3U' B 3F 3L2 2D 3D B2 F 3U' 2U2 L2 3L2 2R 2D' 2L' R' 3D2 F2 U' B2 2B2 2D' R' 2D' U' 2B
*4. *3R' 3D2 R2 2F F' D2 R 3D 3U2 L' 3F 2D2 3L' R B 3F' 3U 2L2 3L2 2R2 3U L' 3L' R2 2B 3D R' D2 2F2 D 2D' 2U 2L' 3L 3D' F 2U' 3F 2F2 2L' 2D' 2U 3R F 3U 2L F' 2U' 3B 2D U' 3L 3R' 2B 2L2 3L2 F' 3U' 2R2 2F 2R2 R' B2 U2 2R2 2B2 3U2 U2 2F 3R2 2U B 2B2 3B2 2U L2 2D2 B 3U' 2R2 2B 3L2 3U' U2 2F2 L 2L2 3L R 2B' U 2F 2L' 3R2 3D 2R 3B 2F' U' B
*5. *U' 2L F' 2R2 D 2F2 D2 L2 2R 2D R' 3D' B' L' 3F2 D2 U L2 2R 3F' D' 3U 2F2 2D' 2R R' 3D2 3L' B2 3R' 3F' F' 2U' 3R F R2 U 3F' 3D' 2F' 3R2 3U U' B' 3B 3F2 2F2 D2 B2 2B2 D 3D' B 3B F2 R' U' 2F2 F L2 3D2 3U' 2L' 3F 3L2 B2 3R' R2 D 3D' U' 2L D 2R2 2B2 U' 3L 3B 2D 3F2 2L2 3L 3U 2U2 R2 3D' R B F' 3L 2D2 3D2 2R2 3F 3R2 2F2 3D 2L2 3B2 3F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 U F' R2 U R U 
*2. *R' U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F2 R' U2 
*3. *U2 R2 F' U' R U2 F2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R F D2 U' R2 F' L U2 F2 R B' D2 
*2. *L U2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 L U2 R D' B' L2 D' F' L' D L2 R2 U F' 
*3. *U' R2 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 D L2 D L F' R' D' U' F L2 D2 B' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R Uw' B2 F D' Uw R' Fw2 R B L2 D F2 R D2 Rw Uw2 Rw Fw F2 Uw2 U L2 Rw' R U' B2 Fw2 R' D2 F' Rw2 R B' F' D Uw' Fw2 F
*2. *D2 Rw' B2 Fw2 U2 Rw' U2 B2 U B' D2 B' Uw B2 F2 D' F2 L R' Uw L2 F Uw' R' F D2 Uw U' R F' L R B Uw' Fw2 F' L2 R2 U B
*3. *U B F D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw U' R' B2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw' D2 Rw' F L' U2 Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 F' Rw' R2 F' U Rw2 R2 D R2 U' R U2 L2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' B Rw2 Fw2 D2 Dw U2 L' U2 Rw' Uw' F' D2 Lw Rw' Bw' Fw R' Bw Fw D2 Rw B2 U' Rw' R' Bw2 F2 L R2 Bw2 L' Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 Bw Dw U' B F U' Bw2 U' Fw D' Fw L' D Dw' L' Bw Fw2 F D2 L2 D F R2 Fw'
*2. *B D Bw2 L' Rw F L' B' U' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw U B2 Uw L2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' Rw' Dw2 B2 L' Fw Uw U R Bw' L' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 F Rw Fw' Dw2 B Lw2 Bw' Rw Uw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' D L F' Dw B' F' L2 Uw' Rw R' D
*3. *Fw' Dw' Bw U2 Bw' D Dw Uw' Bw2 Rw D2 Dw' B2 Rw' B' Bw R' Bw Lw' U B' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 B' Dw Bw2 F Dw B Uw B2 Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw B Bw2 Fw' Dw U2 Bw2 L' Lw' Rw' D Fw Dw2 Bw Uw L' Dw2 Lw2 U B2 Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' U2 B2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 L D U2 B F2 U F R' B F2 
*2. *B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F L2 D F' R' U' L' D' U2 L2 D2 
*3. *U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B' D R' D2 L2 B R U' F' L' U 
*4. *B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 B2 L U2 R D' L F U F D2 F D L' U 
*5. *R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F' L2 R' B2 D L' B2 R2 B U' 
*6. *F2 U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 F R' F L' R D2 U B' U 
*7. *D2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R B' D' L' R2 F' U' F' U' B' R' 
*8. *F2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 R F2 L D2 B D2 L D B U2 F' L2 
*9. *R U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 L B2 R F R' U' B R B F2 L' U' R' F2 
*10. *L' D2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' L F D L' B2 R' F L B F' 
*11. *L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B L U' L2 R2 F D2 U B' L D' 
*12. *F2 L U2 R U2 L D2 U2 L R' U R D U R2 F' L2 D R2 D R' 
*13. *U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 U2 L' F L2 U' R' F2 U2 L2 U2 
*14. *U' L2 F2 D U F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D R2 F L2 B' R' F L2 
*15. *U' L2 D L2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U B' U' L R' D U2 B' F2 U' L F 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R F2 D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L B L D B' U' R F R2 U2 L F2 
*2. *L' U2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 R B2 D' L' U' R B R' D' 
*3. *R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L U L' B' L' D F D U' B' 
*4. *F2 D2 L2 B L2 F U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' R F2 U' F L' F2 U' R2 U2 
*5. *F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 L B D2 F2 L' R B' R' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 F2 L' U L2 F2 R' F D' R B' L 
*2. *R2 D2 L2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R' U B2 F R B 
*3. *D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R' B' R' U F L U2 F2 L' 
*4. *L2 D2 F' L2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F' R F U' R2 F2 L' D B2 U' R' 
*5. *L2 B D2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' R' D' R' B2 F2 L' D' R D 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 R F2 R B2 L2 U2 R B F' R2 D' L B' F2 L2 D R' U2 
*2. *R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L F D B' R D F2 L2 R' D' F2 
*3. *L F2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 R F2 R' D' F L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R F D U 
*4. *D2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B D2 R U B' D L R' F2 R F 
*5. *U2 R2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' L D' L' B F2 L' F U2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 U B' D R U L B' F' U2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R U' R U' F' R 
*3. *F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 F R' B' F D' B2 R F L R' F' R 
*4. *D' L2 D' Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' L D' Uw' Fw2 U' L Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' Fw Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw F U' L' U Fw2 Rw D' B Fw D' B' R Uw2 R' Fw2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U 
*3. *L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 L B2 R2 D F' R' U' F2 U' B2 
*4. *L Rw U' Rw' B2 U Fw F' L2 R2 D B2 Fw2 U2 Fw Rw R' D' Uw' Fw F L2 Rw2 R B' Uw' F D' Uw F' L2 Fw Rw D' U2 Rw' R' D U' Rw
*5. *L D2 Bw2 Dw' L B Fw' F2 Lw' Dw Uw B Rw B' L2 Rw Dw2 Rw Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 R' D' Dw2 L B2 Bw Lw2 Uw L' Bw' D' B Dw2 Lw Rw' U R2 Bw' Dw' Bw Fw2 L' F' L Lw' Rw D' Dw' L Dw' Fw' D2 Dw' Lw D2 Dw U2 Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' U R L' U R' L R L' U R' L' u l b' 
*2. *R' U R' L U' R' L' U L B L B' L U R L B' r' b 
*3. *R' L' U' L' R U L' R' U L' U L U' R' L' u b 
*4. *R' U R L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U B' u r' l b 
*5. *R' U L U' R' L' R' U' L' U L R L' B' u b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,2) (0,3) (3,0) (4,0) (6,3) (0,5) (6,0) (-4,3) (-2,4) (-4,0) (-5,4) (2,3) (2,0) (4,0) (0,1) (0,4) (6,5)
*2. *(6,5) (0,-5) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-5,0) (5,0) (0,3) (6,4) (-3,4) (-4,5) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,1) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (3,-2) (-3,0) (6,5) (0,2) (-2,4) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,2) (6,0) (5,4) (-4,4) (0,3) (5,0)
*4. *(0,6) (0,6) (3,0) (-1,4) (6,4) (6,1) (0,5) (2,3) (-2,1) (6,5) (6,0) (6,5) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (0,-3) (-3,1) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,1) (5,0) (-2,1) (0,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,2) (0,0)


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2
(2.54) 3.29 (4.69) 2.82 3.08 = *3.06*
use speedstacks timer this time~ 
2 of them is solved using CLL(i have learned about 15 algs or so)

3x3
(13.82) 10.93 12.50 10.79 (10.70)= *11.41*

this result is pretty good. :lol My TypeF is even better.

3x3 OH
25.25 25.91 24.36 (26.32)(22.71)=*25.17*

4x4

2:04.64 2:12.42 2:02.51 DNS DNS=DNF
i don't like big cubes~ 

2x2BLD

46.47 DNF DNF=46.47

maybe i should learn a new method


----------



## aronpm (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 11.80, (15.84), 10.53, (9.03), 12.55 = 11.63
*3x3x3*: 21.09, 23.21, (19.83), 23.33, (26.44) = 22.54
*4x4x4*: 2:11.61, (1:54.19), (2:23.65), 2:12.84, 2:06.46 = 2:10.30
Comment: Fail 3x3x3 average. Sub-20 avg next week plz.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(2:31.46), DNF, DNF(2:20.19) = DNF
Comment: Crap.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/4 = 0 in 27:11.36
Comment: Tried to play it safe but I messed up anyway. Fourth cube was off by a 3-cycle and third cube was off by parity. I even thought I messed up a J perm on the second cube, but I must have fixed it. Measly 18 minute memo, I haven't practiced in a while. (did sub-20 4 cubes after this... >.>)


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2: 2.28, 6.75, 3.59, 2.19, 3.47 = 3.11
Pyraminx: 10.22, 4.26, 4.26, 6.84, 6.81 = 5.97
Sq-1: 25.03, 22.88, 23.64, 26.68, 23.65 = 24.10
Ugh too much parity.
3x3: 9.38, 9.38, 10.66, 9.51, 9.35 = 9.43
4th one had a pop :s
OH: 16.42, 24.58, 33.27, 21.20, 18.97 = 21.58
Lol dropped cube twice.
4x4: 58.11, 46.82, 52.62, 41.83, 44.18 = 47.87
Lmao.
5x5: 1:25.28, 1:30.70, 1:25.06, 1:25.77, 1:25.96 = 1:25.67
Lol I suck.
2x2BLD: 16.66+, 14.93+, 10.65+ = 10.65
234: 1:10.12
4x4 was like... 1 min :s
2345: 2:37.77
lolfail.
Megaminx: 1:28.42, 1:14.96, 1:22.41, DNF(1:49.16), 1:19.57 = 1:23.47
My megaminx is crap.
6x6: 3:02.83, 3:08.66, 3:05.27, 2:48.78, 2:50.09 = 2:59.40
My 6x6 is crap 
3x3BLD: 3:18.33, DNF(2:25.31), DNF(2:32.55) = 3:18.33
Ugh I suck so much.
7x7: 4:49.44, 4:31.79, 5:01.10, 4:41.06, 4:42.88 = 4:44.46
Good.


----------



## Edward (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2:* avg= 5.70
5.79, 6.00, 5.08, 7.55, 5.31
*
3x3:* avg= 15.84
15.26, 16.54, 14.96, 17.72, 15.73


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.99, (7.90), (3.83), 5.01, 4.64 = 4.55
*2x2BLD*: 34.36, DNF, DNF = 34.36
*3x3BLD*: DNF, 2:41.64, 2:07.66 = 2:07.66
*3x3*: 12.27, (12.11), (20.45), 12.31, 13.12 = 12.56
*3x3OH*: 29.49, (25.92), (30.82), 29.73, 29.10 = 29.44
*4x4BLD*: 26:32.69, DNF, 17:57.93 = 17:57.93
New PB and first sub-20!!!
*MultiBLD*: 3/4 in 31:41
Ugh, messed up the first cube. I think I failed an algorithm in an unconcentrated second. Hyprul: You win :/
*5x5*: (1:48.65), (2:56.52), 2:10.81, 2:01.69, 1:55.40 = 2:02.61
Uuuuh, a new PB average framed by two awesome sub-2 singles 
*Pyra*: (14.22), 12.94, (7.68), 13.87, 12.32 = 13.04
*4x4*: 1:02.30, 1:15.37, 1:07.57, (59.22), (1:35.14) = 1:08.41
*3x3FMC*: 42 moves
scramble: L2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 U B' D R U L B' F' U2 
Solution:
F' U' F (1x2x2)
B' R D' F2 R' (2x2x2)
L2 D' L (2nd pair)
z2 B' R B (double x-cross)
F R' F' R (3rd pair)
U2 L U L' U L' B L *B'* (4th pair)
y *R* U2 R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' U2 (PLL)
*The cancellations are in bold.*
*Magic*: (DNF), 1.71, 3.09, (1.52), 2.15 = 2.32
*2x2-4x4 Relay*: 1:26.06
*2x2-5x5 Relay*: 3:16.74
Wow! PB by 30 seconds! Amazing for me! Splits were: 4 - 13 - 1:03 - 1:56 Sub-2 5x5!
*Megaminx*: 1:57.27, (2:04.13), 1:57.30, 1:57.28, (1:45.58) = 1:57.28
Wow, the SD is just wow. 0.01 standard deviation for Megaminx 
*Match the scramble*: (DNF), 2:43.96, 3:05.72, 4:51.36, (1:57.95) = 3:33.68
First time really doing this.
*7x7*: (6:43.31), 6:59.97, (8:36.69), 7:11.88, 7:02.80 = 7:04.88
Really good! These were my first 2 sub-7s!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2:* 12.81, 11.62, 8.43, 13.18, 9.70 = *11.38*
I should work on this.

More to come and hopefully i'll get round to clock this week.


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2010)

3x3 - 18.09, 15.56, 17.88, 16.23, 16.06 =16.72

2x2- 7.17, 8.51, 7.25, 7.12, 7.34 =7.25


----------



## mande (Feb 4, 2010)

Megaminx: (4:10.66), 3:25.52, 3:51.31, 3:25.39, (2:55.47) = 3:34:07
Comment: Good warm up for comp on Saturday-Sunday. First sub 3 single 

3x3: 19.07, (15.69), (23.00), 16.73, 17.92 = 17.91
Comment: Very good.

2x2: (7.51), 6.68, 5.07, 6.11, (4.62) = 5.95
Comment: Awesome.

3x3 OH: 41.37, 36.38, (28.22), (49.82), 37.20 = 38.31
Comment: Very good single, OK average.

3x3 BLD: 1:49.92, DNF, 2:33.59 = 1:49.92
Comment: Brilliant. Why didn't I get such times in comp?

3x3 FMC: 42 moves
Comment: Will post solution after some time, I'm quite busy now.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2: 2.10, 3.51, 3.77, 3.65, 2.13 = 3.10
3x3: 11.61, 11.69, 12.29, 8.45, 11.72 = 11.67 - 0.05 SD 
4x4: 56.36, 53.21, 55.48, 53.35, 53.64 = 54.16 - O, OP, O, O, OP
5x5: 1:42.13, 1:49.40, 1:47.41, 1:32.00, 1:36.85 = 1:42.13
6x6: 3:21.42, 3:12.41, 3:19.53, 3:04.21, 3:35.54 = 3:17.79
7x7: 5:03.59, 5:51.39, 5:24.32, 5:12.23, 5:06.42 = 5:14.32
2x2 BLD: 32.13, 34.50, 23.59 = 23.59
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:27.97, 1:55.71 = 1:55.71
4x4 BLD: DNF, 14:56, DNS = 14:56 - Awesome! 
3x3 Multi: 3/4 21:31 - 3 cycle edges off on the last cube.
3x3 MTS: 1:06.25, 1:07.25, 1:21.54, 1:01.53, 1:06.32 = 1:06.61
3x3 OH: 24.47, 23.98, 20.55, 22.70, 21.13 = 22.60
2-4 relay: 1:04.01 - 45, 14, 4
2-5 relay: 3:12.95 - grr..
Magic: 1.56, 1.43, 1.75, 1.96, 1.35 = 1.58
Master Magic: 5.16, 5.71, 4.44, 4.03, 3.67 = 5.01 - PB single.
Clock: 10.21, 9.43, 9.68, 10.91, 9.79 = 9.90
Megaminx: 1:03.03, 56.63, 59.28, 1:03.74, 1:00.31 = 1:00.87
Pyraminx: 5.99, 7.20, 4.84, 5.05, 5.32 = 5.45
Square-1: 19.37, 19.32, 29.91, 19.26, 25.01 = 21.23

3x3 FMC: 39

Scramble: L2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 U B' D R U L B' F' U2 
Solution: R' F2 R U' F' U' F2 z2 y F R' F' R' U2 R' F R U' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 F U2 F' U2 L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' U (39)

Explanation
2x2x2: R' F2 R U' F' U' F2 (7)
2x2x3: z2 y F R' F' R' (11)
F2L#3: U2 R' F R U' R U' R' U' R U R' (23)
F2L#4 + LL: U2 F U2 F' U2 L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' U (39)

A solution I found in about 10 minutes. Didn't have a lot of time to try more.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2* : (3.16), 4.22, 5.19, 4.83, (5.29) = 4.74
Really nice average 

*3x3* : 13.43, 13.20, 14.14, (15.06), (11.58) = 13.59
Woah, amazing speed-boost :O

*3x3 BLD* : 1:47.04, DNF(2:44.46), 2:16.20 = 1:47.04
Scramble 1 was really easy  And scramble 2 sucked =.=

*2x2 BLD* : 46.09, 39.69+, 29.40 = 29.40
Yay  Full success.

*3x3 OH* : (25.22), 26.04, (29.58), 29.13, 27.86 = 27.68

*Square-1* : 40.28, (32.53), 46.73, 44.98, (48.75) = 44.00
Is it me or are all the scrambles really easy >_> Maybe its my really ineffective cube forming

*Megaminx* : 2:27.51, 2:23.07, (2:11.37), 2:23.07, (2:29.63) = 2:24.55

*Magic* : (1.89), 1.52, 1.63, (1.28), 1.37 = 1.51

*4x4* : 1:00.83, (1:07.59), 59.10, 57.90, (54.60) = 59.28
That last single <3

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:25.51
No parity 

*3x3 FMC* : 39 moves


Spoiler



Scramble : L2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 U B' D R U L B' F' U2 
Solution : U2 B R F U L R2 U' B2 F' U' F U' D' R U R' D R' U' R U2 B' U B2 U2 B' U R' U' R
L F2 R' F' R F' L' U

X-cross : U2 B R F U L R2 U' B2 - 9
F2L 2 : F' U' F U' D' R U R' D - 9(18)
F2L 3 : R' U' R U2 B' U *B* - 7(25)
F2L 4 : *B* U2 B' U R' U' R - 7(32)
OLL : L F2 R' F' R F' L' U - 8(40)

Turning the bolded moves into 1 B2 cuts one move; 40-1 = 39


Lol me so sucky at FMC

*3x3 Multi BLD* : 3/3 in 10:54.51
Yessss 

*4x4 BLD* : 15:12.96, 15:30.48, DNS = 15:12.96
2 amazing solves! 

*3x3 MTS* : (1:50.35), 1:35.36, 1:49.52, 1:44.62, (1:32.63) = 1:43.17


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2: 5.28, 6.90, 6.85, 6.58, 6.73 = 6.72
3x3: 19.15, 18.77, 21.63, 20.21, 24.01 = 20.33
5x5: 2:17.63, 2:16.23, 2:32.61, 2:17.63, 2:31.45 = 2:22.24
goods singles, but the counting 2:30 made it bad

Megaminx: 2:02.96, 2:10.18, 2:02.49, 2:10.87, 2:23.81 = 2:08.00
my bro come in on the last solve

3x3 FM = 62


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2: 3.06, 4.76, 3.83, 4.86, 4.30 = 4.30
3x3: 14.42, 17.76, 15.11, 13.08, 13.85 = 14.46
4x4: 55.51, 48.41, 47.59, 44.55, 55.57 = 50.50
5x5: 1:32.56, 1:31.03, 1:28.13, 1:32.25, 1:31.18 = 1:31.49
6x6: 3:18.83, 3:13.29, 3:12.71, 3:26.02, 2:59.94 = 3:14.94
7x7: 4:58.47, 4:37.03, 5:10.25, 4:55.71, 5:04.47 = 4:59.55
3x3BLD: 1:38.50, DNS, DNS = 1:38.50
4x4BLD: 9:54.04, DNS, DNS = 9:54.04
5x5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
MultiBLD: 5/5 29:19!
3x3OH: 29.87, 27.46, 28.30, 27.54, 28.11 = 27.98
3x3MTS: 50.52, 52.63, 49.87, 54.92, 53.65 = 52.27
3x3FMC: 46 moves
Magic: 1.28, 1.27, 1.31, 2.83, 1.25 = 1.29
Master Magic: 3.06, 3.61, 3.05, 3.68, 2.87 = 3.24
2-3-4 relay: 1:26.58
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:10.95
Clock: 11.11, 8.69, 9.56, 7.40, 10.02 = 9.30
Pyraminx: 6.88, 8.30, 6.80, 7.25, 4.61 = 6.98
Megaminx: 1:32.01, 1:31.39, 1:27.44, 1:25.23, 1:26.27 = 1:28.37
Square-1: 18.71, 16.93, 18.90, 14.02, 21.52 = 18.18
FMC solution:
U2 L U F' U2 F' L' F U F2 D' F' D' F D' F' D2 F L' D2 L D L' D L F L D L' D' F' B' D B D2 R D R' D2 L' D L D' L' D' L2
Lol.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(5.45), 7.13, 6.36, 5.68, (7.33),= 6.39
_Meh. Not too bad, not too good._

*3x3x3*
20.58, 22.03, 20.70, (23.24), (20.44) = 21.10
_Meh. That's alright I guess._

*Pyraminx*
(19.88), 16.87, (12.46), 18.88, 12.76 = 16.71
_Meh. Need practise._


----------



## Laura O (Feb 4, 2010)

*3x3*: 32.08, (29.57), 37.27, (39.43), 30.11 = 33.15
*4x4*: 3:02.90, 2:39.66, (3:27.36), 2:45.59, (2:24.23) = 2:49.38
*Pyraminx*: 13.50, (10.60), (14.72), 11.97, 14.28 = 13.15
*Clock*: (10.56), (9.44), 9.91, 9.47, 9.93 = 9.77


----------



## SebCube (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2x2:
1:	00:16.55	
2:	00:15.97	
3:	00:16.62	
4:	00:15.79	
5:	00:12.06	
Avg. 5: 00:15.40

3x3x3:
1:	00:35.49	
2:	00:39.79	
3:	00:29.30	
4:	00:36.42
5:	00:35.85	
Avg. 5: 00:35.37 

4x4x4:
1:	03:18.14
2:	03:03.88	
3:	03:27.77	
4:	03:34.00	
5:	03:47.96	
Avg. 5: 3:26.64

2-3-4 relay:
04:49.57

3x3x3 OH:
1:	01:42.50	
2:	01:34.52	
3:	01:23.16	
4:	01:38.95	
5:	01:39.85	
Avg. 5: 01:35.79


----------



## MistArts (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (2.54), (5.16), 3.25, 4.36, 3.54 = 3.72

*3x3x3:* 20.22, 19.80, (18.00), (20.84), 19.05 = 19.69


----------



## Edmund (Feb 4, 2010)

3
15.81
(21.68), 17.79, 14.84, 14.79, (14.73)
erry solve was better than the next. these were my first 5 solves the day so it's no wonder the first 2 solves were so bad.


----------



## Edam (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2* (6.77), 8.28, 7.84, 9.61, (15.61) = *8.58*
*3x3* (18.52), 17.21, (15.88), 17.80, 17.02 = *17.34*
*4x4* 1:32.75, 1:31.44, (1:34.58), 1:16.11, (1:08.56)= *1:26.77*
_5 solves, 9 parity fixes.. annoying. also 3 bad times for me.. but one good _
*5x5* 2:37.94, 2:35.84, 2:31.78, (2:31.33), (3:03.18) = *2:35.19*
_not sure what happened on the 5th solve to make it so slow_
*6x6* (5:34.27), 6:00.97, 5:47.31, 6:56.61 , (7:29.63) = *6:14.96*
_lolpop_
*3x3oh:* (1:13.67), 1:12.84, 57.79, (55.74), 56.91 = *1:02.52*
*234: 1:53.65* 
_1.34 seconds james, close_
*2345: 4:24.75*

*magic* 1.21, 1.13, 1.44, (1.03), (DNF) = *1.26*
_it would seem i suck at magic today _


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.66) 6.70 7.81 (6.58) 7.83

*3x3:* (23.78) (19.64) 22.06 20.47 21.69 => 21.41

*4x4:* (2:07.34) (1:27.80) 1:35.81 1:49.52 1:42.30 => 1:42.54

Comment: Fail. I average 1:20s...

*5x5:* (3:41.35) 3:19.44 (3:07.11) 3:39.74 3:18.27 => 3:25.82

*3x3 OH:* 39.64 40.69 (48.42) 47.22 (37.78) => 42.52

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:01.08

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 +5x5x5 Relay:* 5:52.15

*Magic:* 1.47 (2.04) (1.32) 1.83 1.73 => 1.68


----------



## flee135 (Feb 4, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (4.58), 6.10, (7.24), 6.77, 5.92 = 6.26
Lol average. I learned CLL in the past few days, but I'm not good enough to use it just yet...
*3x3x3*: (13.48), 13.89, 15.02, (16.71), 15.21 = 14.70
*4x4x4*: 1:11.78, (1:14.78), 1:04.21, (1:01.93), 1:07.48 = 1:07.82
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:14.29+, DNF (2:43.17), 2:02.50 = 2:02.50
*Pyraminx*: 5.47, 6.22, 5.06, 4.88, 5.39 = 5.31


----------



## kzhou (Feb 5, 2010)

2x2: (5.19), (4.22), 4.38, 4.66, 4.42 = 4.49
3x3: (13.68), 15.67, 14.09, (DNF), 13.70 = 14.49
I did the wrong PLL for the second solve. The timer didn’t start for the fourth solve. 
4x4: (56.44), (1:11.35), 1:07.87, 57.39, 1:10.58 = 1:05.28
5x5: 2:10.03, (1:53.13), (2:11.16), 2:06.05, 2:09.91 = 2:08.66
3x3OH: 43.63, 39.90, (DNF), (31.81), 39.42 = 40.98
2-4 Relay: 1:50.68
2-5 Relay: 3:36.79
3x3BLD: DNF, DNF, 4:57.48
2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, 37.54
Magic: DNF, DNF, 1.17, DNF, 1.45 = DNF
Pyraminx: 17.44, 11.66, (DNF), 18.11, 15.10 = 16.88


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *3x3 Multi BLD* : 3/3 in 10:54.51
> Yessss



Nice, dude!
Let me try 4


----------



## Shortey (Feb 5, 2010)

I was asked to do 2x2.

2x2: (3.75), 3.65, 3.11, (2.81), 3.37 = 3.38


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 Multi BLD* : 3/3 in 10:54.51
> ...


Shoo 

 good luck


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



Uh, fail 
3/4, I would have gotten them all, but I messed up an Alg


----------



## JunwenYao (Feb 5, 2010)

*Junwen Yao

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. 1:22.02
2. 1:37.76
3. DNF
bad.

5x5x5
1. 2:24.83	
2. 2:53.16	
3. (2:24.25)
4. (2:55.00)
5. 2:52.74	
Average: 2:43.58
Bad 


7x7x7 *
1. 9:04.80	
2. 8:30.11	
3. (8:20.84) PB
4. 8:45.84	
5. (9:06.41)	
Average: 8:46.92
Solve a week.I know it's so bad.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 5, 2010)

3x3: 12.24, 15.55, 12.32, 12.94, 10.28 = 12.50
Excellent! Last one PLL skip. I still haven't had sub 10  
Wish I went to Mumbai Open 

3x3 BLD: DNF,DNF, 1:41.71
Transition to M2. Getting used to it.

3x3 Multi: 2/2 9:37.24
Trying a "journey" method.


----------



## Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

*3x3x3:*
35.42 - (36.33) - (32.84) - 35.49 - 33.44 = *34.78*
Nice...

*3x3x3 OH:*
2:07.92 - 1:56.08 - 1:58.38 - 2:05.26 - 2:03.61 = *2:02.42*
Meh...

*3x3x3 Match the scramble:*
2:09.49 - 2:17.53 - 2:03.28 - 2:10.47 - 2:11.36 = *2:10.44*


----------



## Toad (Feb 5, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.02, 6.49, (5.42), (8.32), 5.82 =*6.44*
Wow… Absolute fail haha!!

*3x3:* 18.29, 18.39, (15.87), (19.93), 18.69 =*18.46*
My new F-II results in much more consistency  OLL skip but bad F2L on the 15.

*3x3 OH:* 43.25, 38.25, (44.18), (29.77), 39.74 =*40.41*
Nice non-lucky single  General average really, sucky consistency lol.

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:03.24 =*1:03.24*
Still can't get sub1 with Old Pochmann 

*3x3 BLD:* 5:17.91, DNF, DNF =*5:17.91*
Meh, gave up on 2nd for annoying scramble, messed up exec on 3rd.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 5, 2010)

3x3x3: 
25.78
24.63
(29.10)
24.32
(22.84)

Avg. 25.33

My 2x2 and 4x4 are missing, my 5x5 completely shattered and my v7 was stolen! So all I have left is my lonely 3x3. I'm ordering a YongJun 4x4, a Lan Lan 2x2 and a Pyraminx from popbuying, they should be here next week


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 5, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 15.11 (26.33) (12.47) 14.28 16.02 = 15.14
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF DNF
4x4x4_bld: 6:57.66 8:26.94 DNF
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 15:52.55


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 6, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.75 (5.37) 4.40 5.13 (3.22) = 4.76
*3x3*: 14.11 (15.88) 15.04 (13.55) 14.03 = 14.39
*OH*: 27.75 27.38 29.71 27.15 31.84 = 28.28
*Pyra*: 6.77 6.74 4.63 7.01 6.16 = 6.55
*Square-1*: 16.54 11.16 16.11 11.85 15.50 = 14.48


----------



## jave (Feb 6, 2010)

*2x2x2: 13.46*
(11.60)
11.89
15.07
13.43 -- PLL skip :confused:
(17.80)
Comments: AHHH... damn.. Wrong PLL in the last solve. :fp And PLL skip was slower than the first solve :confused:

*3x3x3: 25.08* 
(22.06)
24.95
(29.74)
27.24
23.08
Comments: Yay. I'm happy with this 

*4x4x4: 1:54.50* 
(2:12.12) [P]
1:53.68 [P]
(1:38.43)
1:57.13 [DP]
1:52.69
Comments: LOL in my second solve, I locked up halfway in the middle of R-perm. And suddenly my mind went blank. Thankfully I somehow recovered and managed to finish under 2mins.  And I don't know how I got that 1:38 solve.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:09.53*
1:04.69 
(1:03.70)
1:18.25 
1:05.64
(1:29.89)
Comments: Argh, stupid 1:18. I messed up my F2L. And screwed OLL in the last solve. 

*2-3-4 Relay: 2:34.80* 
Comments: HEHEHE this was fun even though my 2x2x2 sucked because I messed up my first layer accidentally. 
444 - 1:55.xx
333 - 2:22.xx (27sec)
222 - 2:34.xx (14sec, PLL skipped) :confused:


----------



## Novriil (Feb 6, 2010)

2x2:
7.09, (5.80), (7.28), 6.72, 6.37 = 6.73

3x3:
(23.47), (18.01), 22.64, 20.72, 18.34 = 20.57
I can't go CN fast yet.

5x5:
(3:18.39), 2:42.84, (2:28.47), 3:00.55, 2:38.91 = 2:47.43
Messed up two solves.

3x3OH:
(50.23), 43.29, (38.39), 39.78, 47.59 = 43.55

Magic:
1.54, (1.46), 1.54, (3.45+), 1.60 = 1.56
Not very fast but in the warmup I got 1 DNF and 2 +2-s so I just wanted to solve them all without penalty.

Pyraminx:
(18.85), 13.33, (10.32), 15.09, 10.83 = 13.08 :fp
I haven't solved pyraminx for ages.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 6, 2010)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 13.04, 13.66, (14.81), 13.00, (12.98) = *13.23*
*3x3x3:* (32.47), 47.31, (48.64+), 35.15, 42.46 = *41.64*
*4x4x4:* 2:39.42, 3:18.32, (2:15.37), 2:41.72, (DNF) = *2:53.15*
(horrible)
*5x5x5:* 4:38.86, 4:41.79, 5:02.35, (5:06.22), (4:03.08) = *4:47.67*
*6x6x6:* 8:13.49, 8:44.96, (7:20.19), (8:59.28), 8:49.13 = *8:35.86*
(modding didn't work too well on this V6 - now horribly unstable)
*7x7x7:* (12:10.19+), (10:57.42), 11:45.81, 11:07.64, 11:23.41 = *11:25.62*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* (not yet started)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:24.72, (1:03.88), (1:36.34), 1:25.44, 1:25.08 = *1:25.08*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:25.35*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *7:03.25*
*Magic:* 2.01, 2.39, (1.96), (2.69), 2.65 = *2.35*
*Master Magic:* 13.09, (10.04), (25.20), 11.83, 21.97 = *15.63*
*Clock:* 26.16, 24.27, (23.40), 24.71, (32.38) = *25.05*
*MegaMinx:* (5:17.20), 4:12.81, 4:53.51, (4:01.96), 4:09.43 = *4:25.25*
*PyraMinx:* 18.35, (24.88), (13.43), 19.73, 18.49 = *18.86*
*Square-1:* 1:49.45, 2:26.20, (3:55.67), (1:39.01), 3:40.38 = *2:38.68*
(I sometimes fail to remember my parity algorithms correctly - and getting to cube is sometimes trial and error)


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 6, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.50, 8.83, 10.62, 7.33, 5.23 = 7.55
3x3x3: 21.94, 21.38, 19.75, DNF, 21.94 = 21.75
4x4x4: 1:18.30, 1:05.50, 1:17.81, 1:04.50, 1:17.27 = 1:13.53
2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 40.95, DNF = 40.95
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:59.17 = 1:59.17
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 relay: 1:43.69


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Feb 6, 2010)

3x3x3: 14,17, 13,12, 12,00, 13,25, 15,75. AVG: 13.51.
REALLY BAD..


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 6, 2010)

2x2: 4.92, 3.99, 4.09, (5.13), (3.19) = 4.33
3x3: 12.68, 12.00, (11.38), (13.06), 11.62 = 12.10
4x4: 55.27, 53.19, (59.31), 53.11, (52.63) = 53.86
5x5:
234:
2345:
OH: 28.12, 29.37, (32.40), 32.08, (27.76) = 29.86
Sq-1: 12.50, (17.30), 15.81, (9.60), 15.13 = 14.48
Oh. My. God. The fourth solve had parity. My first sub-10 with parity 
FMC:


----------



## Lumej (Feb 6, 2010)

Lumej

*3x3oh:* 1:00.86, 1:05.46, (57.02), 58.33, (1:06.15) = 1:01.55
_nice_
*Magic:* (2.00), 2.18, 3.47, 2.19, (3.59) = 2.61
*3x3:* 24.78, 21.38, 26.19, (20.44), (26.84) = 24.12
_I did an avg100 23.xy afterwards..._
*4x4:* 2:12.72, 2:14.50, (1:51.71), 2:01.36, (2:30.80) = 2:09.53
_really bad_
*5x5:* 4:09.50, (DNF), 3:48.58, (3:29.71), 3:35.38 = 3:51.15
_wow, sub 4!_
*2x2:* 13.40, 14.68, (14.72), (12.69), 13.21 = 13.76
_I need to learn a method..._
*234:* 2:45.81
*2345:* 6:09.08
*3x3wf:* (4:41.19), (6:04.37), 5:54.89, 6:04.37, 4:57.90 = 5:39.05
_nice_
*MTS:* 2:01.16, (DNF), 2:04.34, 1:48.83, (1:44.66) = 1:58.11
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, 7:45.34 = 7:45.34
*Sq-1:* 1:28.04, (2:45.80), 1:49.63, (1:25.87), 1:37.16 = 1:49.30


----------



## Wasil (Feb 6, 2010)

*2x2x2*:
1. 7,44
2. 8,74
3. (6,03)
4. (9,12)
5. 6,50

Avg5: 7,56

*3x3x3*:
1. 21,11
2. (17,28)
3. (24,98)
4. 20,80
5. 22,94

Avg5: 21,62

*4x4x4*:
1. (2:10,08)
2. 1:52,45	
3. (1:36,77)
4. 1:47,39
5. 2:09,03

Avg5: 1:56,29


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 6, 2010)

2x2: (2.57), (3.75), 3.48, 3.46, 3.08 = 3.34
2x2 bld: dnf, dnf, 43.30+ = 43.30


----------



## ianini (Feb 6, 2010)

2x2: *4.56*, 5.69, 5.05, 5.11, 4.94 = 5.03
3x3: 16.93, 17.11, *16.91*, 22.36, 17.39 = 17.14


----------



## Isbit (Feb 6, 2010)

2x2: *7.78*, 10.55, 9.27, *12.15*, 8.21=9.34
3x3: *36.22*, 24.66, 26.19, *22.18*, 26.75=25.87
2x2 blindfolded: DNF, 52.80, DNF= 52.80
4x4 blindfolded: DNF
3x3 multiblind: 3/3 19:51


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2010)

2x2-5.31, 6.37, 5.04, 5.47, 4.45
3x3- 15.92, 12.90, 21.70, 16.32, 14.58
4x4- 1:06.12, 1:16.99, 1:22.26, 1:25.17, 1:14.64
Comment: LOL Awful
5x5- 2:15.03, 2:20.09, 2:13.46, 2:23.76, 2:19.82
7x7- 8:37.96, 7:39.34, 8:29.89, 7:31.32, 7:45.62
2-4 Relay- 1:27.03
2-5 Relay- 4:01.28
3x3 OH- 38.38, 37.86, 32.61, 31.49, 35.33
2x2 BLD- DNF, 19.51, DNF
3x3 BLD- 4:00.16, DNF, 2:52.99
4x4 BLD- DNF, DNS, DNS
MultiBLD- 5/5 42:32.13 5 Points
3x3 WF- 4:15.46, 3:42.19, 2:45.11, 3:02.10, 3:56.73
MTS- 1:45.28, 1:32.99, 1:53.81, 1:23.15, 1:58.21
Pyraminx- 16.32, 14.62, 13.38, 13.68, 13.50
Megaminx- 3:54.21, 4:03.11, 4:23.82, 3:21.19, 3:54.18
Magic- 2.34, 2.31, 2.11, DNF, 2.01
Square-1- 52.19, 55.46, 53.31, 1:06.78, 54.21
FMC- 44 Moves 
F R' F2 U' F x2 F' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 z U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y' R' U2 x R' U R U' y R' U' R' U R' F y z2 R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## Mats Valk (Feb 7, 2010)

*2X2:* 2.97, 3.36, (3.78), 3.28, (2.81) = *3.20*
*3X3:* 9.72, (8.94), 9.58, (13.88), 9.27 = *9.52*
*4X4:* (46.44), 48.78, 49.61, 49.33, (DNF) = *49.24*
*5X5:* 1:25.97, 1:28.36, (1:25.66), (1:29.95), 1:28.54 = *1:27.62*
*6X6:* 2:54.65, (2:47.29), 2:56.43, (3:01.54), 2:52.38 = *2:54.49*
*7X7:* (4:41.10), 4:50.75, 4:54.88, (DNF), 4:42.67 = *4:49.43*
*2X2BLD:* DNF, 10.00, 11.69 = *10.00*
*3X3BLD:* 2:45.13, 2:21.25, DNF = *2:21.25*
*3X3OH:* (23.18), 20.59, 22.18, 21.03, (19.59) = *21.27*
*3X3MTS:* 50.84, 53.53, 47.83, (56.63), (43.47) = *50.73*
*2-4:* *1:03.66*
*2-5:* *2:38.92*
*Magic:* 1.21, 1.53, 1.43, (1.63), (1.11) = *1.39*
*Mmagic:* 4.30, 4.38, (4.75), (4.20), 4.54 = *4.41*
*Clock:* (14.30), (12.83), 13.05, 14.15, 13.68 = *13.73*
*Megaminx:* 1:49.66, (1:55.56), 1:52.19, (1:49.18), 1:54.34 = *1:52.06*
*Pyraminx:* 6.25, 6.58, 6.40, (7.65), (4.44) = *6.41*
*Sq1:* (19.61), 19.47, 18.44, 18.65, (18.19) = *18.85*
*3X3FM* *31,* 
2x2 : F R' F2 U' F (5)
3x2x2: (X'Y2) U' F2 U' L' U L (6) 
triple x-cross: (Y'X') U2 F' U2 R U' R' (6)
corner insertion: U2 L2 U R U' L U R' (8)
OLL: L2 F U F' U' L' (6)


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 7, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*: 5.76, 9.79, 9.30, 10.36, 9.73 = *9.61*
*3x3*: 24.10, 24.91, 23.39, 25.33, 23.89 = *24.30*
*4x4*: 1.18.04, 1.29.81, 1.19.40, 1.28.81, 1.28.90 = *1.25.70*
Comment: 3 double paritys and 2straight solves.
*5x5*: 2.46.06, 2.37.83, 2.42.68, 2.53.27, 2.40.21 = *2.42.98*
*6x6*: 4.52.06, 5.05.05, 3.02.38, 4.56.97, DNF = *5.01.47*
Comment: I can smell the sub5avg now. Not long. The DNF was a horrific explosion of no less than 17 pieces!
*2-4 Relay*: 1.54.99
*Magic*: 1.60, 1.32, 1.55, 2.99, 1.44 = *1.53*
Comment: PB single i think. 
*Master Magic*: 2.96, 2.96, DNF, 2.97, 5.13+ = *3.69*
Comment: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Sup3! Oh well. 

_Busy doing Gigaminx mods at the mo, so may not do many events. 
Adam - I'll try and do what you do this week. You'ver left the door open again on 4x4 and 5x5!_


----------



## Carrot (Feb 7, 2010)

Pyraminx: *(5.02)*, 4.78, 4.55, *(4.40)*, 4.92 => *4.75*
_[insert a lot of swearwords her]_


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 7, 2010)

*2x2x2* - 10.93 12.23 14.61 12.37 11.03 = 11.88

*3x3x3* - 33.88 33.94 30.85 38.94 38.61 = 35.48

*5x5x5* - 6:55.27 5:56.22 6:00.95 4:48.66 5:52.29 = 5:56.49 (356.49)


----------



## sutty17 (Feb 7, 2010)

*2x2:* 10.12 8.32 (15.63) 8.60 (8.20) *= 9.01*
*3x3:* (24.55) 18.97 (18.08) 22.59 20.94* = 20.83*
*4x4:* 1:27.70[P] (1:15.33) (1:36.56[P]) 1:31.11[O] 1:30.58[OP] *= 1:29.80*
*5x5:* (3:02.24) (3:16.54) 3:13.73 3:16.27 3:14.56 *= 3:14.85*
*Magic:* 1.39 (1.61) 1.33 1.42 (1.27) *= 1.38*
*Pyraminx:* 8.23 11.84 (6.66) 11.32 (13.20) *= 10.49*


----------



## Flicky (Feb 8, 2010)

*3x3:*(33.73), 24.69, 31.45, (23.58), 27.36 *Avg =>27.83*
was bad with crosses on the two 30 solves.
*4x4:*2:24.76, 2:22.71, (2:37.15), (2:21.74), 2:25.71*Avg =>2:24.39*
Not good =/
*5x5:*(03:35.04), 03:17.11, 03:30.7, (03:08.40), 03:13.4 *Avg=>3:20.43*

*2x2-4x4:*2:31.22
This doesn't even make sense if you look at my 4x4 solves for this week.
*2x2-5x5*:6:21.77
About average for this.


----------



## salshort (Feb 8, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 22.95 (21.67) 27.38 (28.97) 24.65 = *24.99*
*3x3x3 OH*: (47.41) DNF 1:06.31 1:13.17 54.59 = *1:04.69*
*2x2x2*: (12.98) 13.64 13.54 (18.20) 13.35 = *13.51*
*Pyraminx*: 13.20 (11.41) (14.35) 13.90 12.64 = *13.21*
*Magic*: 2.43 (2.00) 3.93 3.93 (DNF) = *3.43*
ahh, bad magic times!
*2x2x2-4x4x4*: *3:28.52*


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 9, 2010)

multiple bld: 3/4 24:55
3x3WF: 3:13.44
2:45.04 3:22.87 2:46.82 3:30.64 DNF


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 9, 2010)

3x3 - 20.71, 20.11, (22.36), 22.08, (20.08) = 20.96


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

2x2: 7.05, 5.09, 6.00, 4.15, 3.22 => *5.08*
<3 2x2

3x3:10.50, 12.62, 10.47, 14.54, 11.33 => *11.48*
Good.

2x2bld: 7.86, 21.45, 13.60 => *7.86*
LOL just realised I could have done a sune (8) on the last solve instead of the R' D' R D comm(27)!


----------



## Escher (Feb 9, 2010)

joey said:


> 2x2: 7.05, 5.09, 6.00, 4.15, 3.22 => *5.08*
> <3 2x2
> 
> 3x3:10.50, 12.62, 10.47, 14.54, 11.33 => *11.48*
> ...



Argh Joey is getting really fast! 
I'm going to have to get my arse in gear...


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 9, 2010)

2x2x2: (25.88) , 10.09 , 12.86 , (8.91) , 10.02 = 10.99
3x3x3: 17.97 , 16.58 , (14.66) , 16.97 , (19.56) = 17.17
4x4x4: 1:04.90 , 1:12.83 , (1:13.28) , 1:05.56 , (58,13) = 1:07.76
5x5x5: 2:37.18 , 2:46.27 , (2:57.58) , (2:19.47) , 2:30.38 = 2:37.94
7x7x7: 10:00.51 , 9:40.52 , (8:30.75) , 8:48.56 , (DNS) = 9:29.86
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:12.93 , DNF , DNF = 1:12.93
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF , DNF , 3:49.88 = 3:49.88
3x3x3 One Handed: (1:19.53) , 46.65 , 1:06.58 , (36.58) , 47.90 = 53.61 
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (1:53.66) , 1:28.18 , 1:37.53 , (1:28.16) , 1:46.84 = 1:37.52
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:26.02
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:06.69
Magic: 4.90 , (13.19) , (2.90) , 4.86 , 3.28 = 4.35
MegaMinx : (4:53.80) , 5:01.86 , 5:17.05 , 5:20.97 , (6:35.88) = 5:13.29
PyraMinx: 20.13 , (18.18) , 19.00 , (26.94) , 22.72 = 20.95


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

Escher said:


> [snip]



Argh Joey is getting really fast! 
I'm going to have to get my arse in gear...[/QUOTE]

11.48 isn't really that fast :/


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 10, 2010)

*2x2x2: 8.90*
(10.87), 9.96, 7.29, 9.44, (6.34)
Meh, crap.

*3x3x3: 23.08*
(22.40), (24.12), 22.56, 23.35, 23.32
Bleh, consistently crap :/

*2x2x2 BLD: 2:13.40*
DNF [2:14.79 + 2:39.65 = 4:54.45]
2:13.40 [1:07.65 + 1:05.75 ... another PB!]
4:43.32 [3:11.09 + 1:32.23]

*3x3x3 FMC: 41 moves*
Solution:
2x2x2: F R' F2 U' F (5/5)
2x2x3: L D2 L' B L B2 (6/11)
LastSlot + EO: F' D' F2 L' D L2 D' L F' (9/20)
Create Pairs: D B2 R D R' D' R D R' (9/29)
J-Perm: F2 l' F' l F2 r' F L' F' L2 (10/39)
Undo Psudo Block: U2 B2 (2/41)


----------



## PeterV (Feb 10, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.93, (8.82), 6.05, (5.83), 7.78 = *7.25 avg.*
_Comment: Nice average. Lan Lan FTW!_

3x3x3: 33.98, 26.93, (34.61), (25.63), 30.26 = *30.39 avg.*
_Comment: Rubbish average. Look ahead was terrible._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*6x6x6:* 6:34.18 [OP], 5:19.28 [O], 4:50.18, 6:00.50 [OP], 5:01.56 = *5:27.11*
Comment: Some good solves, some bad solves. I did this one this week because I figured I didn't have time for the BLD solve. I'll definitely do a 6x6x6 BLD next week, though.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [30.46], DNF [39.44], 40.30 = *40.30*
Comment: First two were off by 3 corners each. Third one was just awful, but at least I didn't DNF.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:44.86], 2:02.84, DNF [1:38.05] = *2:02.84*
Comment: First one was off by 2 twisted corners; third one was off by parity because I mismemorized it. Not a good week for BLD, accuracy-wise.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [10+, ?], DNF [8:18.97, 4:20], 8:50.58 [5:01] = *8:50.58*
Comment: First one off by 3 wings and 2 centers - done racing Chester on a stackmat. We both went over the stackmat, but Chester got his solved. In my defense, I had just driven for 6 1/2 tense hours in the snow, while Chester slept in the back.  Second one was off by 4 corners, 4 center, and 8 wings - probably 2 moves out of order. Again I rescued it on the third solve.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:12.94, 9:35], DNF [16:38.47, 8:56], 15:37.52 [9:00] = *15:37.52*
Comment: If I didn't have 3 solves this week, it would have been almost all DNFs. First solve was off by 5 wings due to bad memorization. I reoriented and went from 6 solved to 14. I had a pop with an X center twisted and a wing falling out in the middle of a commutator, but I fixed it! Pity it was still a DNF. Second solve was off 4 middle centers, 8 + centers, and 4 centrals, which was entirely due to my applying a center fix algorithm wrong after reorienting. Third solve was really nice - I reoriented and went from 8 centers solved to 16! Just a little short of WR speed.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 19:56.73* [12:28]
Comment: First cube had 2 edges flipped - I memorized it but forgot to do it. I don't know what to do - everything I try leaves me the same speed. I'm determined to get where I can sub-10 4 cubes, but I'm getting nowhere yet. I'll keep trying things, though. This week's experiment appears to be a failure.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*7x7x7:* DNF [55:29.81, 27:15], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: When I applied R2 B U R' to my finished cube, I was off by 4 corners and 11 centrals. The corners were wrong because I applied the corner parity fix to the wrong corners (because of the R2 B U R'). The centrals were probably off again because of that R2 B U R'. After thinking about it, I'm really quite sure the R2 B U R' was due to my undoing setup moves incorrectly when fixing wing parity. I used R U' to move the FR edge to UB, but when I undid it, I thought I had used R2 B and so did B' R2. Reorientation improved me from 16 to 29 centers solved, if I remember correctly.
*2-4 Relay:* *16:56.74* [9:53]
Comment: Haven't tried this in a while! It was fun. Slow, but fun.
*Magic:* 1.93, 2.02, 5.63, 1.86, 1.80 = *1.94*
*Master Magic:* 4.69, 4.93, 4.69, 6.97, 3.94 = *4.77*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:27.25], DNF [1:17.46], DNF [1:03.05], 1:14.05, DNF [1:24.63] = *DNF*
Comment: Looks like I lost my touch quickly by not practicing. Oh well, hopefully it will come back quickly, and at least I got one right.


----------



## peedu (Feb 10, 2010)

*3x3:* 35.72, 36.03, (37.00), 33.22, (28.87) = *34.99*

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [7:10:54], 7:14.84, DNF [09:38.52] = *7:14.84*

Comment: Both DNF-s had 2 edges twisted.

Peedu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 10, 2010)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 16.64 23.89 17.54 14.87 17.35 = *17.18* normal
*3x3:* 45.55 47.41 33.89 46.24 45.04 = *45.61* ok
*4x4:* 3:05.85 2:48.42 5:56.12 3:02.40 3:16.40 = *3:08.22* ok
*5x5:* 8:16.18 6:53.64 6:48.02 8:50.43 6:42.66 = *7:19.28* ok
*2-4Rel: 4:06.38* ok

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* dnf 40.93 48.26 = *40.93* nah
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* bld not working now
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf 11:08 = *11:08* safe
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* two close
*Multi:* *6/7 = 5* time 56:25 (memo 40) ok
For the umpteenth time 6/7. On one cube I executed a 3-c corners the wrong way
*MTS* dnf dnf dns dns dns = dnf


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 10, 2010)

HAH


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 10, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.02, (7.79), 6.25, 5.76, (4.85) = 5.68
3x3x3: 16.18, 14.87, (14.73), 16.10, (16.30) = 15.72
4x4x4: 1:07.08, 1:16.06, 1:08.32, 1:18.57, 1:05.81 = 1:10.49
5x5x5: 2:23.46, (2:08.18), 2:27.20, 2:15.42, (2:36.36) = 2:22.03
6x6x6: 4:59.23, 5:26.20, 5:27.23, 4:56.14, 5:08.84 = 5:11.42
7x7x7: 8:58.63, (8:06.56), 8:42.50, 8:41.87, (9:10.29) = 8:47.67
2x2x2BLD: 45.81, 39.08, 34.49 = 34.49
3x3x3BLD: 2:39.70, 3:16.15, 2:54.56 = 2:39.70
4x4x4BLD: 12:40.86 [5:50.14], 10:08.93 [4:20.04], DNF = 10:08.93
Was hoping for 100% BLD success this week, but screwed up somewhere on the corners of the last solve.
5x5x5BLD: 27:48.99 [12:23.67], DNS, DNS = 27:48.99
MultiBLD: 2/2 8:15.69
Too lazy to do any more than 2 again.
OH: 33.30, 32.58, (25.92), 36.06, (36.08) = 33.98
Nice single
Feet: 1:48.58, (1:29.47), 1:55.05, 1:34.55, (2:02.18) = 1:46.06
MTS: 53.48, (53.38), (1:03.89), 1:01.16, 57.15 = 57.26
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:42.45
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:12.13
Megaminx: 3:21.63, 3:25.56, 3:23.48, 2:49.70, 3:32.88 = 3:23.56
Pyraminx: (9.80), (7.26), 8.01, 9.59, 9.80 = 9.13
Square-1: (42.74), (56.15), 51.81, 51.61, 44.53 = 49.32

FMC: 36 moves D' R' F' R F' U' F D' L' U B' U' D B2 D' L B' L' D R D' R' D' B' D' F L F L F' L' F2 B R F R'

2x2x2: z2 U' L' F' L F' D' F (7)
2x2x3: U' R' D B' D' (5)
F2L: y2 U F2 U' L F' L' U R U' R' U' F' U' F (14)
OLL: y L' R B R B R' B' R2 L F R F' (12)
Total = 7+5+14+12 = 38. Cancellation between F2L and OLL = 36 moves.


----------



## Micael (Feb 10, 2010)

I did this solve so I have to post it:

*multiBLD:* 3/4 = 2 in 12:32 [6:10]
I am not suppose to do it. I just decide to finish (50%) and learn my letter pair images list intead of doing any cubing. That way I hope to finally finish it... Well, it was just stronger than me.

That should have been like 11:xx, I almost completely solve the 4th one with the 3th memo (had to unsolve it). That problem came from my big-multi method where cubes are somewhat stored by pair, so once blindfolded I instinctively "saw" the 3th memo instead of the 4th (that I was actually still holding in my hand). Otherwise, I never saw that unoriented corner


----------



## Micael (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike, you memorize a 5x5x5 quite faster than 4*3x3x3. It is surprising to me, but I guess you practice big bld a lot more than multi?


----------



## guusrs (Feb 10, 2010)

fmc: F R U' B U2 D B' R2 B D L B L' B' D' R' B R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D B2 L U B2 U' (*30*)

explanation
nice start: F R U' B U2 D B' R2 (8)
with inverse scramble (and nice start as pre-moves) found frame: B D L B L' B' D' R' B R .D' B2 L U B2 U' (24)
to solve 3 corners at dot insert R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2, 2 moves cancel 
No easy scrambles this year.....
Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Micael said:


> Mike, you memorize a 5x5x5 quite faster than 4*3x3x3. It is surprising to me, but I guess you practice big bld a lot more than multi?



Well, yes I do - I do 3 4x4x4's and 3 5x5x5's a week, and just one multi a week. So quite a bit more.

A 5x5x5 has 92 pieces to solve. But with reorienting, I'm practically guaranteed to have at least 10 pieces already solved, which brings me down to 82. (And it's usually better than that, so this is probably a fair number to compare with 20 pieces per 3x3x3.) 4 3x3x3's is 80 pieces. So taken at face value there, you'd think they'd be equal.

But I have a couple of things that make 4 3x3x3's harder. For one, 4 3x3x3's means more different groupings of pieces. I have to do a group of corners and a group of edges for each of the 4 cubes, so a total of 8 groupings. For a 5x5x5, I have wings, + centers, X centers, central edges, and corners, and the corners are just done with short-term memory, so they practically don't count.

Another thing that makes it harder is misoriented pieces in place. That's only an issue with the corners and the central edges on a 5x5x5, but I have that to deal with on each of the 4 cubes, if it exists on them. That makes it harder too.

A third thing, which is really an advantage on 5x5x5 rather than a disadvantage on 3x3x3, is that I move my buffers on 5x5x5 while memorizing centers. This probably averages removing 1 or 2 images on average from a 5x5x5 memorization, which is really quite helpful.

For me, it really seems like 4 3x3x3's is much harder to memorize than a 5x5x5, and I can't figure out how to correct it.


----------



## Micael (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have to do a group of corners and a group of edges for each of the 4 cubes, so a total of 8 groupings. For a 5x5x5, I have wings, + centers, X centers, central edges, and corners, and the corners are just done with short-term memory, so they practically don't count.



Ah, ok. That make sense. My method of loci is specifically configure for multi, so everything is already in place to receive those groups (up to 24 cubes - if I want to refresh the 9th cube, as an example, I immediately know where to look). Actually, I experience the inverse of you, memorization of big cube is harder because it does not fit perfectly into those prepared routes. I will look for some brand new routes specifically configure for big cubes. I have the feeling that you just bring up something important.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 11, 2010)

*2x2:* 8.09 7.31 11.36 6.13 4.91 = *7.18*
_Meh, this was one of my best events this week, but it was rather bad._
*3x3:* 22.77 25.09 32.15 27.93 22.61 = *25.26*
_Lolfail._
*4x4:* 2:01.56 2:12.13 2:03.75 2:00.03 1:49.22 = *2:01.78*
_2:12 was a pop. Hmmm... alright I guess._
*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 33.40+ = *33.40*
_Yarh, very good._
*3x3OH:* 38.91 58.11 57.36 55.93 49.11 = *54.13*
_PB single for about 20 minutes. Alright average._
*3x3FMC:* *45*
_, could've had 41 or something if M' counted as 1 move._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* *2:40.66*
_BLEH!_
*Clock:* 21.01 21.40 22.43 14.65 21.97 = *21.46*
_PB single. Horrible average. I consider myself a 16.5 average now (my sig is pb a12)_
*PyraMinx:* 13.68 11.81 7.36 7.19 9.08 = *9.42*
_Yay, good average._


----------



## Shortey (Feb 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *3x3FMC: 45
> , could've had 41 or something if M' counted as 1 move*_._



It does. Doesn't it?


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *3x3FMC:* *45*


Do you have a solution?



Morten said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3FMC: 45
> ...



From http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#fewestmovessolving

E2d) The metric to measure the length of the solution, is Half Turn Metric.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *3x3FMC:* *45*
> _, could've had 41 or something if M' counted as 1 move._
> .[/I]


I would like to see your solution.

EDIT: Sorry I didn't read the previous post.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

3x3: (29.50), (23.29), 23.82, 24.51, 25.74 == 24.69 

Meh.....


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 12, 2010)

*2x2x2: Avg = 11.95*
9.65, 17.71, 11.77, 14.42, 9.44

_Comments: Bad first layer, Y perm with a bad lock. _

*3x3x3: Avg = 23.95*
19.99, 26.35, 22.40, 27.48, 23.10

_Comments: Bad_

*3x3x3 OH: Avg = 1:04.30*
55.39, (1:10.89), (50.15), 1:08.46, 1:09.05

_Comments: I used my left hand for this, that's why the times are slower then usual. I ruined my F2L on the last one._

_Overall: Disappointed, I didn't do BLD because I'm working on TuRBo and a new memory system. I tried fewest moves but ruined the cross_ :fp


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> 3x3: (29.50), (23.29), 23.82, 24.51, 25.74 == 24.69
> 
> Meh.....



You have entered two posts of 3x3 in this contest, I count only the first (# 33)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2010)

*Results week 6*

Back in first place is Simon, closely followed by Mats & Maarten. 
*Very tight this week * again (after some corrections).

*2x2x2*(45)

 3.06 onionhoney
 3.10 SimonWestlund
 3.11 fazrulz
 3.20 Mats Valk
 3.34 Edward_Lin
 3.38 Morten
 3.72 MistArts
 4.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.33 MTGjumper
 4.49 kzhou
 4.55 Yes, We Can!
 4.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.76 Neo63
 4.99 Kian
 5.03 ianini
 5.08 joey
 5.68 kinch2002
 5.70 Edward
 5.95 mande
 6.26 flee135
 6.39 Musli4brekkies
 6.44 randomtoad
 6.72 04mucklowd
 6.73 Novriil
 7.18 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.25 PeterV
 7.25 Jin
 7.45 Evan Liu
 7.55 x-colo-x
 8.58 Edam
 8.90 Cride5
 9.01 sutty17
 9.34 Isbit
 9.61 jamesdeanludlow
 10.99 pierrotlenageur
 11.38 Inf3rn0
 11.63 aronpm
 11.88 CubesOfTheWorld
 11.95 Zane_C
 12.93 jave
 13.23 MichaelErskine
 13.51 salshort
 13.76 Lumej
 16.10 SebCube
 17.18 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(50)

 9.42 fazrulz
 9.52 Mats Valk
 11.41 onionhoney
 11.48 joey
 11.67 SimonWestlund
 12.10 MTGjumper
 12.50 ManasijV
 12.57 Yes, We Can!
 13.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 14.39 Neo63
 14.46 trying-to-speedcube...
 14.49 kzhou
 14.71 flee135
 15.14 cmhardw
 15.61 Kian
 15.72 kinch2002
 15.81 Edmund
 15.84 Edward
 16.72 Jin
 17.14 ianini
 17.17 pierrotlenageur
 17.34 Edam
 17.91 mande
 18.46 randomtoad
 19.69 MistArts
 20.33 04mucklowd
 20.57 Novriil
 20.83 sutty17
 20.97 DAE_JA_VOO
 21.41 Evan Liu
 21.75 x-colo-x
 22.54 aronpm
 23.08 Cride5
 23.95 Zane_C
 24.12 Lumej
 24.30 jamesdeanludlow
 24.91 Alex DiTuro
 24.99 salshort
 25.26 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.76 jave
 25.87 Isbit
 27.83 Flicky
 30.39 PeterV
 33.15 larf
 34.78 Fox
 34.99 peedu
 35.48 CubesOfTheWorld
 35.92 SebCube
 41.64 MichaelErskine
 45.61 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(28)

 47.87 fazrulz
 49.24 Mats Valk
 50.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 53.86 MTGjumper
 54.16 SimonWestlund
 59.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:05.28 kzhou
 1:07.82 flee135
 1:08.41 Yes, We Can!
 1:08.72 pierrotlenageur
 1:10.49 kinch2002
 1:13.53 x-colo-x
 1:17.96 Kian
 1:25.70 jamesdeanludlow
 1:26.77 Edam
 1:29.80 sutty17
 1:42.54 Evan Liu
 1:55.10 jave
 1:56.00 Wasil
 2:01.78 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:09.53 Lumej
 2:10.30 aronpm
 2:24.39 Flicky
 2:49.38 larf
 2:53.15 MichaelErskine
 3:08.22 MatsBergsten
 3:26.64 SebCube
 DNF onionhoney
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:25.67 fazrulz
 1:27.62 Mats Valk
 1:31.49 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:42.13 SimonWestlund
 2:02.63 Yes, We Can!
 2:08.66 kzhou
 2:18.31 Kian
 2:22.03 kinch2002
 2:22.24 04mucklowd
 2:35.19 Edam
 2:37.94 pierrotlenageur
 2:42.98 jamesdeanludlow
 2:43.58 JunwenYao
 2:47.43 Novriil
 3:14.85 sutty17
 3:20.07 Flicky
 3:25.82 Evan Liu
 3:51.15 Lumej
 4:47.67 MichaelErskine
 5:56.49 CubesOfTheWorld
 7:19.28 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:54.49 Mats Valk
 2:59.40 fazrulz
 3:14.94 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:17.79 SimonWestlund
 4:58.03 jamesdeanludlow
 5:11.42 kinch2002
 5:27.11 Mike Hughey
 6:14.96 Edam
 8:35.86 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:44.46 fazrulz
 4:49.43 Mats Valk
 4:59.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 5:14.32 SimonWestlund
 7:04.88 Yes, We Can!
 7:58.28 Kian
 8:46.92 JunwenYao
 8:47.67 kinch2002
 9:29.86 pierrotlenageur
11:25.62 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 21.27 Mats Valk
 21.58 fazrulz
 22.60 SimonWestlund
 25.17 onionhoney
 27.68 Hyprul 9-ty2
 27.98 trying-to-speedcube...
 28.28 Neo63
 29.44 Yes, We Can!
 29.86 MTGjumper
 33.98 kinch2002
 35.27 Kian
 38.32 mande
 40.41 randomtoad
 40.98 kzhou
 42.52 Evan Liu
 53.71 pierrotlenageur
 54.13 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:01.55 Lumej
 1:02.51 Edam
 1:04.30 Zane_C
 1:04.69 salshort
 1:06.62 jave
 1:25.08 MichaelErskine
 1:37.77 SebCube
 2:02.42 Fox
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:46.06 kinch2002
 3:13.44 Hong_Zhang
 3:33.67 Kian
 5:39.05 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 7.86 joey
 10.00 Mats Valk
 10.65 fazrulz
 19.51 Kian
 23.59 SimonWestlund
 29.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 33.40 ZB_FTW!!!
 34.36 Yes, We Can!
 34.49 kinch2002
 37.54 kzhou
 40.30 Mike Hughey
 40.93 MatsBergsten
 40.95 x-colo-x
 43.30 Edward_Lin
 46.47 onionhoney
 52.80 Isbit
 1:03.24 randomtoad
 1:12.93 pierrotlenageur
 1:22.02 JunwenYao
 2:13.40 Cride5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 1:38.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:41.71 ManasijV
 1:47.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:49.92 mande
 1:55.71 SimonWestlund
 1:59.17 x-colo-x
 2:02.50 flee135
 2:02.84 Mike Hughey
 2:07.66 Yes, We Can!
 2:21.25 Mats Valk
 2:39.70 kinch2002
 2:52.99 Kian
 3:18.33 fazrulz
 3:49.88 pierrotlenageur
 4:57.48 kzhou
 5:17.91 randomtoad
 7:14.84 peedu
 7:45.34 Lumej
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:57.66 cmhardw
 8:50.58 Mike Hughey
 9:54.04 trying-to-speedcube...
10:08.93 kinch2002
11:08.00 MatsBergsten
14:56.00 SimonWestlund
15:12.96 Hyprul 9-ty2
17:57.93 Yes, We Can!
 DNF Kian
 DNF Isbit
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

15:37.52 Mike Hughey
15:52.55 cmhardw
27:48.99 kinch2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*3x3 Multi blind*(13)

5/5 trying-to-speedcube...
5/5 Kian
6/7 MatsBergsten
3/3 Hyprul 9-ty2
3/3 Isbit
2/2 kinch2002
2/2 ManasijV
3/4 Micael
3/4 Mike Hughey
3/4 SimonWestlund
3/4 Hong_Zhang
3/4 Yes, We Can!
2/4 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(11)

 50.73 Mats Valk
 52.27 trying-to-speedcube...
 57.26 kinch2002
 1:06.61 SimonWestlund
 1:37.52 pierrotlenageur
 1:43.17 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:44.03 Kian
 1:58.11 Lumej
 2:10.44 Fox
 3:33.68 Yes, We Can!
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 1:03.66 Mats Valk
 1:04.01 SimonWestlund
 1:10.12 fazrulz
 1:25.51 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:26.02 pierrotlenageur
 1:26.06 Yes, We Can!
 1:26.58 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:27.03 Kian
 1:42.45 kinch2002
 1:43.69 x-colo-x
 1:50.68 kzhou
 1:53.65 Edam
 1:54.99 jamesdeanludlow
 2:01.08 Evan Liu
 2:31.22 Flicky
 2:34.80 jave
 2:40.66 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:45.81 Lumej
 3:28.52 salshort
 4:06.38 MatsBergsten
 4:25.35 MichaelErskine
 4:49.57 SebCube
16:56.74 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:37.77 fazrulz
 2:38.92 Mats Valk
 3:10.95 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:12.13 kinch2002
 3:12.95 SimonWestlund
 3:16.74 Yes, We Can!
 3:36.79 kzhou
 4:01.28 Kian
 4:06.69 pierrotlenageur
 4:24.75 Edam
 5:52.15 Evan Liu
 6:09.08 Lumej
 6:21.77 Flicky
 7:03.25 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(17)

 1.26 Edam
 1.29 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.38 sutty17
 1.39 Mats Valk
 1.51 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.53 jamesdeanludlow
 1.56 Novriil
 1.58 SimonWestlund
 1.68 Evan Liu
 1.94 Mike Hughey
 2.25 Kian
 2.32 Yes, We Can!
 2.35 MichaelErskine
 2.61 Lumej
 3.43 salshort
 4.35 pierrotlenageur
 DNF kzhou
*Master Magic*(6)

 3.24 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.69 jamesdeanludlow
 4.41 Mats Valk
 4.54 SimonWestlund
 4.77 Mike Hughey
 15.63 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(6)

 9.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 9.77 larf
 9.89 SimonWestlund
 13.63 Mats Valk
 21.46 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.05 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.75 Odder
 5.31 flee135
 5.45 SimonWestlund
 5.97 fazrulz
 6.41 Mats Valk
 6.56 Neo63
 6.98 trying-to-speedcube...
 9.13 kinch2002
 9.42 ZB_FTW!!!
 10.46 sutty17
 13.04 Yes, We Can!
 13.08 Novriil
 13.25 larf
 13.25 salshort
 13.93 Kian
 16.88 kzhou
 18.86 MichaelErskine
 20.62 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:00.87 SimonWestlund
 1:23.47 fazrulz
 1:28.37 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:52.06 Mats Valk
 1:57.28 Yes, We Can!
 2:08.00 04mucklowd
 2:24.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:23.56 kinch2002
 3:34.07 mande
 3:57.17 Kian
 4:25.25 MichaelErskine
 5:13.29 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(11)

 14.48 MTGjumper
 14.49 Neo63
 18.18 trying-to-speedcube...
 18.85 Mats Valk
 21.23 SimonWestlund
 24.11 fazrulz
 44.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 49.32 kinch2002
 54.33 Kian
 1:38.28 Lumej
 2:38.68 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

30 guusrs
31 Mats Valk
36 kinch2002
39 Hyprul 9-ty2
39 SimonWestlund
41 Cride5
42 mande
42 Yes, We Can!
44 Kian
45 ZB_FTW!!!
46 trying-to-speedcube...
62 04mucklowd

*Contest results*

399 SimonWestlund
396 Mats Valk
392 trying-to-speedcube...
334 fazrulz
326 kinch2002
302 Yes, We Can!
292 Kian
289 Hyprul 9-ty2
203 kzhou
181 pierrotlenageur
152 MTGjumper
144 Edam
138 onionhoney
134 flee135
132 Neo63
125 mande
120 ZB_FTW!!!
114 Evan Liu
111 x-colo-x
109 jamesdeanludlow
109 Mike Hughey
105 joey
104 Lumej
99 sutty17
96 MatsBergsten
93 04mucklowd
91 randomtoad
87 MichaelErskine
86 ManasijV
86 Novriil
76 cmhardw
70 MistArts
67 ianini
66 Edward
62 Isbit
59 Cride5
56 Jin
55 jave
54 aronpm
53 Edward_Lin
51 salshort
49 Flicky
42 Morten
39 Zane_C
37 Edmund
35 larf
33 PeterV
31 JunwenYao
27 Musli4brekkies
26 SebCube
25 DAE_JA_VOO
24 CubesOfTheWorld
22 guusrs
21 Fox
21 Odder
18 peedu
17 Alex DiTuro
17 Hong_Zhang
14 Wasil
13 Micael
12 Inf3rn0


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2010)

Ack! I needed to do more events.  Bad week in terms of solving and amount of puzzles.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 13, 2010)

You still haven't posted your FMC solution.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 2:22.03 kinch2002
> 2:22.24 04mucklowd



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
nnnnnnnnnoooooooo

one day.....


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2010)

ManasijV said:


> You still haven't posted your FMC solution.



? Ok, I'll just find the paper. Sorry, I didn't realise it had been requested.


----------



## Faz (Feb 13, 2010)

ZB, just fyi, you have to post your solution along with the scramble >_>

Otherwise anyone could post whatever result they want.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I actually got 18, but I couldn't find the paper anymore and I had 50 minutes left so I just wrote down a 46-mover.

Anyway, congrats Simon! At least this year I have some competition so I can find the motivation to do most events


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB, just fyi, you have to post your solution along with the scramble >_>
> 
> Otherwise anyone could post whatever result they want.



Oh, 'coz in other threads I'd seen, solution on request. And my Mum tidied my room while I was at the meetup, and I'm so pissed. I've lost all my results. Please don't flame me, I know it sounds like the perfect excuse, but I just can't find it.

So I guess that means DNF.

Edit: And I suppose if I find it, it's till DNF. Anyway, I guess take me out of the FMC. Damn, that was my only decent event this week. (decent for me)


----------



## PM 1729 (Feb 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB, just fyi, you have to post your solution along with the scramble >_>
> ...


?Uh.You have the scramble.You can reconstruct the solve. If you spent 1 hour on it, you would probably have an idea of what you did right?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I did it like, a week ago. Plus, I used a colour other than white or yellow. That's all I remember. I think it was green. Can't be too sure. Haven't retried the scramble.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB, just fyi, you have to post your solution along with the scramble >_>
> ...



After all this fuzz (faz?) it is still so that this contest loses its meaning without trust. (Next week I probably will have a sub-15 avg in 3x3 )

But the FMC is a little different, it is both requested *and* meaningful to present one's solution. But I won't change any results this week, be sure to save that piece of paper in the future (or rather, enter the solution along with the result).


----------



## Mats Valk (Feb 13, 2010)

Mats, why aren't my 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 and FM results not in?


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 13, 2010)

My 3x3x3 result seems to be missing too :/

With regards to posting FM solutions, it seemed a bit unfair when Mats had a 36-mover DNF'd last week because of a mistake, while others who didn't leave a solution didn't come under the same scrutiny :confused:


----------



## Fox (Feb 13, 2010)

My Match the scramble solution is missing.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 13, 2010)

Fox said:


> My Match the scramble solution is missing.



@Fox:I fixed that now. 

@Cride: ditto. As to the FMC results I made a difference between Mats who is in the fight for first place and ZB who perhaps
is not as experienced. But I can see that the simple line and the one easiest to understand had been to give ZB a DNF too.

@Mats V: they were not in because you edited your 5x5, 6x6 & 7x7 results in after I downloaded all the others (at least partly). 
(I did not do that until Arnaud had started the next comp so this one was officially over). 

Now they are added too.

Edit2: Mats, my fault this time . Now corrected.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 13, 2010)

I am still only 6th 

Okay, next week I am doing 6x6, when mine gets here.
And I will try to restring my master magic.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 13, 2010)

You shut up, I don't even have a 5x5! 
.. Or a 6x6, 7x7, Pyraminx or Master Magic


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes said:


> I am still only 6th
> 
> Okay, next week I am doing 6x6, when mine gets here.
> And I will try to restring my master magic.


Waiting for your review


----------



## Mats Valk (Feb 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Mats V: they were not in because you edited your 5x5, 6x6 & 7x7 results in after I downloaded all the others (at least partly).
> (I did not do that until Arnaud had started the next comp so this one was officially over).
> 
> Now they are added too.


Thanks, but my FMC result isn't still in.
Next time I will put in my results in the right time.


----------

